# Seeking Gamer for Manhattan Game



## Taliesin (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm on the hunt for a gamer to participate in my homebrew 3.5 campaign, using complementary material from Monte Cook's Ptolus campaign setting. Equal parts intrigue and combat. 

Start at level 3, could play nearly any class. We play bimonthly in the evening during the week on the lower east side.

If interested, email me at 

marsmda at aol dot com

for more information.


----------

